# skx007 accuracy



## mozbud (Feb 14, 2007)

Just wondering if my SKX007 is abnormally accurate. I've had it for about 7 years and it's been very accurate from the word go. I got it for my birthday in the April and it was so accurate thats I didn't need to adjust the time until the hour went back the following October

I hadn't worn it for a few months and set the time on the 25th Jan. I've worn it every day since and it's currently 4 seconds fast. I haven't reset it since the 25th of Jan. It does gain slightly if I leave it overnight flat on it's back, it looses slightly if I leave it over night on it's edge but it seems to even itself out so much so that I never need to reset it and it always seems to be within plus or minus 20 seconds of being correct. I have a few other automatics that are more expensive but also much less accurate. I've just had to send my much newer Christopher Ward MSL back to be regulated as it was gaining 45 seconds per day.


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

The accuracy of your Seiko seems above normal; from what I've heard they are generally pretty good, but one needs to get lucky to get a really good one.

There have been a few internet posts that suggest swapping to a NE15B movement will give better, more reliable and accurate "out of the box" performance. It also gives hacking and manual wind too. I'm considering getting myself an SKX013 to try some modification experiments and will have one of these movements in my basket as well, just in case.

Your watch though seems bob on. I'd say, "If it ain't bust, don't fix it."

J


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Accuracy wise, mines pretty crap (SXK007J)... I don't measure it but i'd guess its out a couple of mins a day. it was my first auto and I hated it at first.

I've grown to love it, so much so that its evaded my recent cull; it's little beat up but still looks good, I'll keep it 'till the day it dies and have also considered an overhaul but seeing as it'd need a new movement & bezel insert its simply not worth it.

The case shape, crown guard / position and simple but bold dial... its just a nice thing and I'd wear it if it was accurate to 5 second or 5 minutes!


----------



## mozbud (Feb 14, 2007)

I also have a black monster which I believe has the same movement and it's nothing like as accurate, I just find it really strange that it's so accurate and it's not lost any accuracy over the 7 years that I've had it


----------



## Wheelnut69 (Dec 20, 2017)

I haven't noticed my 009J being particularly inaccurate over the couple of days I tend to wear it. I'll wear it for a couple of days and then move on to something else, by which time the skx will need resetting.


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

I have two Invicta's with the Seiko "NH35A" movement in. The older one of the two is very accurate, mostly within a few seconds a day, the newer one varies between about 40 seconds to over a minute a day which is still not bad for a fairly old movement. Both of mine are fairly consistent in their variation even if I haven't worn them for a few weeks. I can only think it's down to the environments they are kept in or exposed to. It doesn't bother me either way, I got them both relatively cheap and I love both of them.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

My 7S26 diver runs a bit fast, but I have experienced this with Seiko automatics ... they can be accurate to within 15 seconds per week. Particularly if you set it up at night on edge or dial up, let the movement balance out. This is why I recommend Seikos to people taking first steps into mechanical watches < US$250 ... you can do worse, but it's hard to do better than a good Seiko.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

I've had several Seikos with the 7s series movements. Accuracy in all was acceptable at +/- 10 secs per day so you've got an exceptionally good version there.


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

The accuracy of my Seiko 4205 is superb. I used to keep it in a winder so it was running constantly and kept time with my quartz watches pretty much to the second. Easily as accurate as my Breitling which is remarkable considering its a 30 year old watch that cost under a hundred quid. I can only assume it was regulated when serviced.


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

I think everyone that gets an SKX doesn't ever regret it, but just puts up with the fairly poor accuracy (in my case, its definitely the worst timekeeper in my box) .. so if you are lucky and get a good one, enjoy it :thumbsup:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Andy300 said:


> I think everyone that gets an SKX doesn't ever regret it, but just puts up with the fairly poor accuracy (in my case, its definitely the worst timekeeper in my box) .. so if you are lucky and get a good one, enjoy it :thumbsup:


 Agree with this. They are iconic watches and what's a few seconds a day anyway? I'd only be upset if superb accuracy was claimed by Seiko.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Have more than one Seiko including a black monster and an skX009 all of them keep time at an amazing level and I do mean amazing so no complaints from me.


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

I tested my 009J on an app yesterday, came back today to check it and it had lost -5.4 seconds over 24 hours. Not really tested the whole 'leaving it on its edge over night' but will give it a try! As long as you know how your watch behaves is the most important IMHO. If I know its loosing time and I've not reset it over a few days I'll leave the house a couple of mins early if i'm catching a bus or going to a meeting. Tempted to see if Simon might regulate it but not really sure its worth it!

Skx's are worth having, lots of modifications, lots of strap and bracelet options and I'm sure spare parts can be obtained for not alot! I'd like to keep mine going rather than throw it away when its knackered!


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

My SKX007K2 seems to keep good time, gaining roughly 7 - 16 seconds per day.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BaUqxQ2FstP/

Come to think of it, I don't think I know anyone who has an SKX that's mentioned the accuracy being out.


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

alxbly said:


> My SKX007K2 seems to keep good time, gaining roughly 7 - 16 seconds per day.
> 
> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BaUqxQ2FstP/
> 
> Come to think of it, I don't think I know anyone who has an SKX that's mentioned the accuracy being out.


 That's about the same as my 009, nowt wrong with that really I guess, just that my other auto runs like a chrono when warn daily, and even a cheapo NH35 I have does quite a bit better .. (but I don't talk about that one)


----------



## mozbud (Feb 14, 2007)

Can see there's a lot of love for the SKX007, it's my cheapest mechanical but probably my favourite, been wearing mine a lot more since getting the oyster bracelet, never really a big fan of the jubilee, but it's so versatile, looks good on a range of straps and bracelets


----------



## Marauder13 (Sep 13, 2014)

My SKX007 runs exactly one second fast every 24 hours. I spent a long time finely adjusting it. I honestly don't believe the 7s26 can be any more accurate.


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

This might sound daft but has anyone thought of buying a load of the Seiko movements and properly regulating them and then selling them on at a profit? Is there such a company?

The movement is cheap to buy so I don't really see the point in getting it serviced but I would be willing to buy a properly regulated movement.


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

I have the child- or lady-sized SKX013 which I think has the same movement. I've never known it to be wrong by more than a couple of seconds. Almost as accurate as my 20 year old Casio F91W...


----------



## Pezed (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi. This was an interesting read. My 007 was built from bits last year, I chose an unused movement, still packaged, from a guy in Oz.....I'm Uk. My watch gains three seconds per day, which I thought was ok. After reading this, I'm upgrading my opinion to 'pretty damn good!'

What surprises me though is the guys that tolerate a minute or more discrepancy each day. The watch is not difficult to adjust, or even better, have the beat properly set by your local horologist. This is my first mechanical and I'm loving it!


----------

